# Sublimation paper (or media type) setting



## Psy (Apr 3, 2013)

What is the best paper (or media type) setting for Ricoh and Epson printer? Some say “plain” some say “matte presentation paper” and some say “glossy photo paper.” Do you change setting depending on brand or type of the paper – like TexPrint-R or TexPrint XPHR or DyeTrans Multipurpose?


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

Ideally the ink manufacturer would provide end user with ICC profiles for the popular substrates and the printer settings would be included. Some provide the recommended paper as well, but not all. So if you got generic ink you'll have to determine through trial and error what settings work best for which paper, substrate, etc.

Also you question is casting a wide net that some won't touch as usually questions with specifics yield quicker answers. Try mentioning the printer models and ink manufacturer and I"m sure the big dogs will chime in and direct you in the path that best suits your situation.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

If using Conde's ICC it doesn't say plain paper for the Ricoh. 
Cobra ink says plain paper for their dye ink on their and dye trans paper.
I have tried matte presentation and to my eyes plain paper works well or better in most cases tho in some matte did better.


----------

